# NZXT & Seasonic availability in Hyderabad ?



## dalepraneeth (May 11, 2012)

Hi guys, could anyone please tell me where i can get *NZXT cabinets* & *Seasonic psu's* in *hyderabad*.

Most of the dealers say they never heard of these brands.


----------



## saswat23 (May 12, 2012)

Yup, availability is an issue. You can order 'em online if not avalable locally. Else order Seasonic PSUs from flipkart through COD. 
BTW which NZXT cabinet are you looking for?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 12, 2012)

go for flipkart.com . i live in gachhibowli & generaly buy from them


----------



## dalepraneeth (May 13, 2012)

me also living in gachibowli.
but seasonic 620 :
flipkart :5.4k
theitdepot: 4.6k
primeabgb: 4.6k

why this difference ?

And is there any difference b/w dual & single +12v rails ???


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

Price difference is because flipkart but from them (I think) + shipping cost.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2012)

Some stuff @ flipkart are over-priced. Better get them from Prime or ITwares.


----------

